

Yahoo Reaches the 2 Quadrillionth Bit of Pi - spoon16
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/09/a-cloud-computing-milestone-ya.php

======
chaosmachine
I guess they have a lot of free machines now that Bing does their search
results.

------
photon_off
In case you're really wondering, it's zero.

------
Tichy
I'm sure their shareholders will be mightily pleased.

Have they found any works of Shakespeare yet in the digits of PI?

------
tszming
Yahoo reaches the 2 Quadrillionth Bit of Pi - users don't care.

